# Water and Meth nozzle install and vacuum source question.



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey guys I'm about to install the water and meth system but I have two concerns, one is: I have the nozzle adapter that goes on my silicone hose going to my intake manifold, the hose is too round to install the nozzle adapter, I feel like it will leak, will it? 

Second concern, the install guide says to tap into a vacuum source BEFORE the throttle plate.... where can I get vacuum before the throttle plate? When I installed my boost gauge I used the vaccum line going to my FPR, is that the same one I need to tap into? 

I really appreciate any help, thanks in advance!


----------

